# Short Stories



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, so I decided to share some short stories... Be warned, some of them are unusual 

The first one, I'll make you guess what it is about - it is written this way for a reason - and I'll give you a tip... use the fast and slow parts to your advantage when you read it, it makes a huge difference. If you want I can go through it afterwards, explaining what it is about 


"*Release*" (May 2012) S. Hansler

Ahh relief… Could it not have come any sooner? And yet it disappears as quickly as it comes - leaving the feeling of boiling blood in your itching gums, the burning, churning, _yearning_ - then relief again! Ahhh relief, sending shivers down your spine, leaving your head back with your eyes sprawled to the skies. How lovely, those skies where no heaven awaits. The sky your _soul_, the clouds your _judgement_ - and those _birds_, some birds yes, leaving holes in the sky where once they had flown!

This land, barren to you, barren to me, nothing but the blue and red dancing with the yellows amongst the steel entrapment, keeping all of us warm. Us? Who’s _us_? Everyone, that is. Everyone you learned to know, learned to live with, learned to see. Then there are those - the monsters. _Monsters_! Their piercing eyes turn you to bitter stones of salt, their faces in gruesome distortion, and hands unforgiving hidden from sight! We learned to avoid these monsters. They left us alone, if we left them alone.

Relief! Come back! Ahh cold sweat, like needles piercing every pore, hands shrivelled tugging oily hairs from your head! Come relief, come! Do not let time become a menace - release! _Relief_! _Freedom_! _Ecstasy_! Fingesr scratch dead skin, soon pass around the relief. Why do we need it so? Partially my mind says we do not. But they, yes they, say otherwise. And no one crosses them. Who are they? They, are just as they were and always will be. Demons of the fortnight, granting us relaxation for our never-ending loyalty.

Groaning, moaning, weeping and _sleeping_! All of us there together, separated in the same room from indifference. Be there no roof above our heads, but snow as our cover from the monster’s lords - those _corrupted_, _conniving_, _denying_, _relying_ lords! Stealing minds, stealing souls, stealing _all_ that stand in their wake! Ahh but not us, not us! _Us_? Right, us - those loyal to another power. The demons may not be the best to us, but they are all we have. Our families terrified of them, our bosses cringed from them, our own minds withdrawn because of them! And yet, yet they speak...

Ahh sleep, never stirring, always burning - death upon wake! Morning’s sun, draws with fingers so nimble, pull back the sheets off the bold - so cold, so shrivelled, so hollow, so _empty_! Ahh yes, another one; be it not me today, or the veteran, or the youngin’. Tonight, yes, tonight! Perhaps we’ll sing, perhaps we’ll dance - merrily, excitedly, _drunkenly_ rejoicing! Be one with the flames, dancing, turning, flickering, falling, climbing, snapping, cracking; _burning_! Churning! yearning - _relief_!

And so the monsters would not leave us be that day. Amongst the monsters the forbidden, weeping blood tears for us, with us, without us. Ahh release! How good it felt, how bad it felt, then feeling nothing - nothing at all. All that was left what the forbidden’s feeling, sadness, repenting, intention, mention, then no more - one day, no more. As it was for us, no more comes for them. And when no more comes for them, what then? Nothing. But alas, our nothing was more meaningless that the forbidden’s nothing - but yet, should it remain seen as lesser than the monster’s nothing? _Never_.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you please explain? lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha 


Here: Think of the distorted mind of a drug abuser. ;-)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

ohhh.....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Great idea for a thread, Sena! Looking forward to reading more of your stories. Maybe I'll be inspired to quit this patch of non-writing I've been stuck in (since the fish came along, lol) and post a couple myself... Nice to see so many using journals as a creative outlet. :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I thought...journals...writing...stories is writing... xD so, thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty cool, Sena, even if I didn't know what it was about at first. lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol!! It is similar to one I had made for school (that I cannot find...-sniffles-) that she gave me 100% on


----------

